# هلم لنكتب ... ما صنعه معنا الرب ... !!!!



## white.angel (25 يوليو 2012)

*هلم لنكتب ... ما صنعه معنا الرب ... !!!!*







​*فى حياة كل منا ... صنع الرب عجائب لا يمكن ان ننساها ...
 قاد مواقف فى حياتنا انقذنا فيها من موت محقق ... 
كل منا تعرف اليه بشكل خاص ومختلف ...
كل منا ذاقه بشكل خاص ومميز ...
كل منا دخل الى عمق بحر الحب الالهى الى مدى معين ...
وغرق به بقدر مختلف ... 

فلندع هذه المساحه مخصصه ...
لكل من يريد ان يحكى فقط عن مسيحه ... الذى تعرفه ...
ليرسم كل منا صورته الخاصه التى ظهر بها الرب يسوع له ...
لنفتح هنا جدولاً صغيراً ... 
لكل من يريد ان يتذوق هذا الماء الحى ...
لتكون كتاباتنا مأوى لنا فى ايام الجوع والعطش .... 
لنأتى هنا دائماً وقت الالم لنتذكر كم فاضت علينا النعمه الالهيه ... 
وستظل تفيض

فنحن لسنا قديسون ... لنصنع معجزات
ولسنا لاهوتيون ... لنفسر شخص المسيح 

ولكننا ابناء صنع معنا الرب معجزات 
وارانا نفسه بأشكال مختلفه

فلنشهد له فى هذه المساحه ... فلنعرف الاخرين من هو مسيحنا الذى عشقناه ...
واحببناه ... ليس لانه فقط الاله الخالق الطبيعه ... وانما لانه هذا الاب الحنون ... 
الذى يستحق انه نحبه ....!!*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (25 يوليو 2012)

*,.*

*فكرهـ قمة آلروعة يآ وآيت
*
وحقيقى أنآ عمرى مآ هقدر أحصر عمل ربنآ فى حيآتى 
بس هكتب موقف من موآقف كتير تآنى 
وهو فى إمتحآنآت ثآنوى عآم
طول آلسنة كنت مشغولة بآلفيزيآ وآلدينآميكآ وآلفرآغية وكنت مأجلة آلإقتصآد للآخر بم إنهـ سهل يعنى ..
لغآية ليلة آلإمتحآن بليل كنت لسهـ مآذكرتهوش ومش فآكرة منهـ غير إللى سمعتهـ فى آلدرس
رحت لأبونآ بعيط وحسيت إن خلآص مجهود آلسنة إنهآر
صلآلى وبآركنى بعدهآ حسيت بسلآم جوآيآ
وزآكرت ملزمة آلمرآجعة بس .. ومع ذلكـ حليت بسهولة عجيبة 
وآلأغرب إنى قفلت آلإمتحآن بدرجة نهآئية

*نشكر ربنآ وتدخلهـ فى حيآتنآ .. ليكن مجداً لإسمهـ
*وشكراً ليكى يآ جميلة





*.،*​


----------



## white.angel (26 يوليو 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> *فكرهـ قمة آلروعة يآ وآيت
> *
> ...


*يد الرب حنونه وقت الضعف لتشفى*
*وقويه وقت الخطأ لتؤدب *
*وسريعه وقت الضيق لتنقذ *
*ومحبه وقت البكاء لتمسح دموعنا *

*ما اعظم يد الرب عندما نلمسها .....!!!*
​


----------



## amgd beshara (26 يوليو 2012)

ياااااااة مش عارف اشكرك ازاي علي الموضوع دة 
كان نفسي اكتب اختباري و ازاي ربنا اتعامل معايا لكن مكانش في مجال لدة

انا كنت متدين زمان يعني بصلي و اصوم و احضر الكنيسة
لكن كان دايما فكري مشغول عن ربنا دايما انا معرفوش كويس
دة لاسباب كتير
و بعد وفاة والدي كنت حزين اوي و بحاول انسي نفسي باي طريقة
و ابتديت من شرب السجاير 
و دخلت في دواير من شر الى شر لشر 

و بعد فترة بعد ما بعدت عن ربنا وخلاص 
ابتدي يهز حياتي 
ابتديت ادخل في مشاكل كتير اوي انا مكنتش اتوقعها 
حتي بيتي بقي مليان مشاكل و عيلتي كلها حصلت معاهم مشاكل و بعدنا عن بعض 
و حتي جيراني مكنوش طايقني بسبب و من غير سبب

وقتها ابتديت افتكر ربنا و اني مهما عملت مش ممكن اقدر اعيش من غيرة و مش هعرف اعيش بعيد عنة
و حاولت اغير من حياتي شوية علشان اعرف اقرب منة
كنت مش قادر اقف قدامة و انا ريحتي سجاير و جوايا اسود و مش نضيف
و دة كان سبب كبير بعدني عن الصلاة و الصوم

و هنا ابتدي ربنا يكلمني
واحدة صاحبتي في الشغل قالتلي صوم لو عندك شمعة في حياتك وسط الضلمة متطفيهاش
ابدأ اعمل حاجة صغيرة و سيب الباقي علي ربنا
و فعلا بدات اصوم

بعدها حصلت مشكلة كبيرة اوي هزتني جامد و كسرتني
اقعدت اتكلم مع ربنا وقتها كتير قوي و مسكت علبة السجاير و قلت :
يا رب دي اللسبب اني بعيد عنك و انا مش هعرف ابطلها ان كنت عايزني ساعدني اني ابطل انا كرهت كل الشرور اللى في حياتي تعالي و غيرني 
انا محتاجلك

و من ساعتها بطلط السجاير ....... انا نفسي مش مصدق

و بعدها النايل سات فصل و النت فصل ( اصلي كنت واخدة وايرلس من حد جنبي )
و مبقاش عندي حاجة اتفرج عليها غير القنوات المسيحية 
و ابتديت اقري الكتاب المقدس
من صموئيل الاول لحد ملوك 
و بعدين قلت ابتدي من الاول و فعلا ابتديت من سفر التكوين
و ابتديت اواظب علي الصلاة كل يوم علي قد ما قدرت

و ابتديت اسمع كل يوم عظات اكن ربنا بيكلمني فيها عن الابن الضال و عن ان الله ببيهز حياة ولادة علشان يفوقوا من اللى هما فية زي النسر لما بيهز العش بتاعوا علشان ولادوا يتعلموا الطيران

و حصلت مشاكل وقتها لكن انا استمريت 
و ابتدت حياتي تتحسن واحدة و احدة لحد ما بقت احسن من اي وقت تاني 
اشكرك يا رب

الغريبة بقي كمان اني كنت كل ما تقف قدامي اية صعبة كنت الاقي عظة كاملة عنها في التليفزيون و كل فكر جالي ضد ربنا كان ربنا بيرد عليا فية علي طول

دة حتي مرة مكنتش عايز ازاكر و قلت ماهي بايظة بايظة ازاكر لية بقي
و بقلب في القنوات 
سمعت ابونا اثناسيوس علي قناة الشفا بيزعق جامد و بيقول :
قوم زاكر مستني اية اعمل اللى عليك و ربنا هيكمل معاك خليك امين
و شوية و عاد نفس الكلام بزعيق تاني 
انا سعتها قمت جري ازاكر :new6:

و كمان عرفت ان ربنا بعد عني مشاكل كتير اوي و حسن علاقتي بعيلتي و جيراني و امي احسن من الاول بكتيييييييييير

اسف بقي اني طولت عليكم 
موضوع جميل ان شاء الله كلنا نستفيد منة 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## white.angel (26 يوليو 2012)

amgdmega قال:


> ياااااااة مش عارف اشكرك ازاي علي الموضوع دة
> كان نفسي اكتب اختباري و ازاي ربنا اتعامل معايا لكن مكانش في مجال لدة
> 
> انا كنت متدين زمان يعني بصلي و اصوم و احضر الكنيسة
> ...


*ليتمجد اسم الرب دائماً
فبرغم كونه اله الكون ... الا انه يعامل كل منا كأن لا يوجد سواه فى كل الكون ...
 يبحث عنا ... ويجتذبنا اليه ... ليس بالقوه وانما بالحب ... 
فهو يربطنا به برباط لا تستطيع قوه ان تفصلنا عنه فيما بعد ... 
قوة الحب .... التى نراه فيها ينادى عليها ليحتضنا غير آبه الى شرورنا ...
 فتذوب قلوبنا امام عظم محبته ... 

طوبى لكل من عرف اسمه والتصق به ... 

الرب يبارك عمرك ويفرحك :flowers:
*​


----------



## aymonded (26 يوليو 2012)

[ الذي سمعناه الذي رأيناه بعيوننا الذي شاهدناه ولمسته أيدينا من جهة كلمة الحياة. فأن الحياة أُظهرت وقد رأينا ونشهد ونخبركم بالحياة الأبدية التي كانت عند الآب وأُظهرت لنا ] (رسالة القديس يوحنا الرسول الأولى)
قد سبق وكتبت ملامح خبرتي مع الله وكيف بدأت ولم يكن لي فيها أي فضل ولا حتى طلبه من الأساس، ولكنها كانت في داخلي مدفونه لأنها كانت شوق في الأعماق ليرتاح المثيل على مثيله، وكل يوم بعد إعلان الله الحي لي عن ذاته تتضح قليلاً قليلاً.... ومن الصعوبة التامة أكتب كل شيء بالتفاصيل عنها، لأن ملامح علاقتي مع الله تشكلت في قيامي وسقوطي وضعفي، وقوة الله التي تحل وتظهر في داخلي وخارجي، في كل لمسه وموقف مع الله الحي الذي لا يزال يعمل سراً في داخلي، واشعره قريب مني أحياناً وأحياناً أشعر بعمله من بعيد، وفي الأعماق يعمل وقت ضعفي وبعدي عنه حينما اهتم بذاتي وابحث عن نفسي ....

أول معرفتي بالله بدءت برؤية وجهه كنور مشرق لم أحتمل أن أراه كثيراً فصرخت لم أعد أحتمل لا النور نفسه ولا قوة الفرح، لأن عيني لم تحتمل النور وصرت مثل الأعمى لم أستطع لفتره أن أرى، لأن نور وجهه قوي جداً أقوى من شمس النهار، وأدركت في تلك اللحظة لماذا الشاروبيم والسيرافيم يغطون وجوههم ولا يستطيعون أن ينظروا لعظمة بهاء مجد نور وجهه، حقيقي أول مرة في حياتي أدرك معنى هذا الكلام فعلاً، وأتحقق من كلام الكتب المقدس وأفهم معناه اختبراياً وليس معلومة أعرفها وأتكلم بها...
وأول مره أعرف معنى أن الله يزور إنسان بتنازل عجيب واتضاع رهيب مُزهل، لأني من أنا ليظهر الله لي ذاته !!! وأيضاً ليشرق بنور وجهه عليَّ أنا !!! فمن أنا، وماذا أسواي !!! وباي وزن وزنيي الله حتى يظهر لي نفسه !!!!
وعجبي على صوته الحلو الذي به ناداني ليُعلن أني صرت له ابناً حقيقياً حسب مسرة إرادته هو وحده فقط، وليس لي فيها دخل على الإطلاق ولكنها محبته !!!
هذه الخبرة ظلت معي لهذا اليوم تزداد وضوحاً وقوة تشفيني حينما أكون ضعيف أو في وقت مزلتي وظهور ضعف أو خطية في داخلي نتيجة هوى في القلب لم أراه أو ألحظه، لأن الله الحي يدربني في منهج القداسة ويدرجني فيه قليلاً قليلاً رغم من عدم وجود أدنى استحقاق !!! بل وفي سقوطي عن قصد أو بدون، فهو يقترب مني ولا ألحظه سوى قرعة قوية: قم وانهض أنت لي والخطية تجلب الدينونة وأنت لست تحت الدينونة بل تحت النعمة فلا تمكث في هذه الحالة، لأنها ليست لك أنت... قدسني وهابني أب وسيد وأعلم من أنت ولكن تخصصت... هذا الحديث يتم في أعماق قلبي من الداخل يهزني ويزلزل كياني كله ويقيمني ويرفعني ويشدني للعلو الحلو الذي للقديسين، أحياناً أبكي واحياناً اصمت واقوم بهدوء، واحياناً أنسكب أمام الله واقول سامحني، وأنا على يقين انه سامحني لأن غفرانه حاضر في قلبي وقوته تسندني بطريقة لا أقدر على شرحها لأنها قوة في الباطن يحسها كل من يقترب من شخص جلاله...

وقد وهبني معرفه شخصه وفتح ذهني لأفهم الكتب، أعطاني تمييز وحفظني من الانحراف التام عنه بطرق لا يتخيلها أحد، ولم أدرك في وقتها لماذا، ولكن عرفت دعوته المقدسة، التي سببها محبته وحدها فقط ....
وعطيته فعلاً أعظم مني وتفوق كل إمكانياتي بكتير جدااااااااااااا جداً، وانا عمري ما كنت في يوم صاحب فكر ولا معرفة ولا أي شيء من هذا القبيل على الإطلاق، لأني كنت اكره أن أعرف وأقرأ وابحث، لأني رجل ليس لي في مسالة الكتب ولا العلم فعلاً، فوجدت كلام القديس بولس هو لي انا شخصياً وقد صار مجسد في شخصيتي فعلاً وهو هدف الله فيَّ أنا وعلى المستوى الشخصي :
[ لأن جهالة الله أحكم من الناس وضعف الله أقوى من الناس. فانظروا دعوتكم أيها الإخوة ان ليس كثيرون حكماء حسب الجسد، ليس كثيرون أقوياء، ليس كثيرون شرفاء. بل اختار الله جُهال العالم ليخزي الحكماء، واختار الله ضعفاء العالم ليخزي الأقوياء، واختار الله ادنياء العالم والمزدرى وغير الموجود ليبطل الموجود. لكي لا يفتخر كل ذي جسد أمامه. ومنه أنتم بالمسيح يسوع الذي صار لنا حكمة من الله وبراً وقداسة وفداء. حتى كما هو مكتوب من افتخر فليفتخر بالرب ] (1كورنثوس 1: 25- 31)

هنا وجدتني، وهنا عرفت من أنا، وعرفت محبة الله الشخصية لي، رأيت فعلاً في الكتاب المقدس شخصيتي وعرفت دعوتي وتحققت منها، لذلك أجد أن الروح يشهد فيَّ، لأني فعلاً من جُهال العالم والمزدرى والغير موجود، ليس عن اتضاع بل واقع في حياتي يعرفه كُل من عرفني من صغري، لأني أنا فعلاً الفاجر الذي أحبه يسوع وأظهر له ذاته وقال مغفوره لك خطاياك، ليس مجرد كلمة بل فعل لمسته في حياتي، لأني وجدت كل من يدينيي مضى من أمامي ووجدت سلام الله يمتلكني مثلما ما امتلك التي أُمسكت في ذات الفعل متلبسه، ومثل الخاطي الذي نزل مبرراً مع أنه لم يفعل شيئاً سوى صراخه لله مع قرع صدره: الله ما ارحمني أنا الخاطي، واللص الذي قال أذكرني يا رب متى جئت في ملكوتك...

عموماً هذه مجرد لمحة سريعة عن معاملات الله معي، أكتبها كشهادة حيه لشخصه القدوس العظيم، الذي أنحني أمامه بقلبي لأني مديون لمحبته التي ظهرت لي على مدى سني حياتي التي لم تكن لي من الأساس بل له، لأني تذوقت معنى أنه خلقني لذاته، وأن ليس لي راحه إلا فيه... ولو وجدت الوقت سأضع ملامح وجوانب أخرى في خبرتي مع الله ولماسته الشافيه معي في كل أمور حياتي، له المجد كل حين آمين فآمين
​


----------



## white.angel (28 يوليو 2012)

aymonded قال:


> [ الذي سمعناه الذي رأيناه بعيوننا الذي شاهدناه ولمسته أيدينا من جهة كلمة الحياة. فأن الحياة أُظهرت وقد رأينا ونشهد ونخبركم بالحياة الأبدية التي كانت عند الآب وأُظهرت لنا ] (رسالة القديس يوحنا الرسول الأولى)
> قد سبق وكتبت ملامح خبرتي مع الله وكيف بدأت ولم يكن لي فيها أي فضل ولا حتى طلبه من الأساس، ولكنها كانت في داخلي مدفونه لأنها كانت شوق في الأعماق ليرتاح المثيل على مثيله، وكل يوم بعد إعلان الله الحي لي عن ذاته تتضح قليلاً قليلاً.... ومن الصعوبة التامة أكتب كل شيء بالتفاصيل عنها، لأن ملامح علاقتي مع الله تشكلت في قيامي وسقوطي وضعفي، وقوة الله التي تحل وتظهر في داخلي وخارجي، في كل لمسه وموقف مع الله الحي الذي لا يزال يعمل سراً في داخلي، واشعره قريب مني أحياناً وأحياناً أشعر بعمله من بعيد، وفي الأعماق يعمل وقت ضعفي وبعدي عنه حينما اهتم بذاتي وابحث عن نفسي ....
> 
> أول معرفتي بالله بدءت برؤية وجهه كنور مشرق لم أحتمل أن أراه كثيراً فصرخت لم أعد أحتمل لا النور نفيه ولا قوة الفرح، لأن عيني لم تحتمل النور وصرت مثل الأعمى لم أستطع لفتره أن أرى، لأن نور وجهه قوي جداً أقوى من شمس النهار، وأدركت في تلك اللحظة لماذا الشاروبيم والسيرافيم يغطون وجوههم ولا يستطيعون أن ينظروا لعظمة بهاء مجد نور وجهه، حقيقي أول مرة في حياتي أدرك معنى هذا الكلام فعلاً، وأتحقق من كلام الكتب المقدس وأفهم معناه اختبراياً وليس معلومة أعرفها وأتكلم بها...
> ...


*سطور بالنسبه لما تحويه فهى قليله 
ولو ان كتب العالم كلها لن تستطيع ان تحوى
تعاملات الرب مع كل فرد مننا
فهو يأتى الينا بأتضاع شديد ليغسل اقدامنا ... 
التى احياناً تسعى فى طرق الخيانه والانكار والشهوه والرفض ... 
ولكنه دائماً يغسلنا بمحبته ودموع ابوته ... 
لعلنا نستمع لندائه الحلو ... 

طوبى لكل من اعطاه قلبه ليسكن به ... 
شكراً استاذى .. واتمنى ان تكمل لنا مزيداً ومزيد .. 
لنتعلم الرب كما تعلمته ...
*​


----------



## aymonded (30 يوليو 2012)

حينما يقترب منا الله ويُنادينا ونستجيب ونُلبي النداء ونبدأ رحلة البرية في هذا العالم القفر، ونستمر في المسيره متكلين على غنى مراحم الله وسط الجماعة العظيمة التي هي جسده، ونرعى مع رعية الله في حقل الجنة الغلقة والينبوع المختوم ونستقي كل يوم من نهر النعمة الجارف ونأكل من المائدة المقدسة فنتغذى على كلمة الحياة من أطعمة ملكوت محبة الله، نتقوى كأعضاء وننمو لتلك الصورة عينها من مجد إلى مجد كما من الرب الروح، ونبدأ الشهادة لا بمجرد كلمات فقط، بل بسيرة مقدسة مكتوبة في السماويات حب وسلام، فتبدأ سيرتنا المعطرة بعطر الحياة الأبدية تشد الآخرين لكي ينضموا للجماعة العظيمة ليصبحوا رعية ع القديسين وأهل بيت الله...

لذلك واجب علينا أن نُخبِّر بما صنعه الرب معنا، وكيف رحمنا ويرحمنا على مدى طول الطريق، لأنه يقابلنا وحوش البرية، من شهوات قديمة أو إخفاقات بسبب ضعف الإيمان أحيانا، وأحياناً بسبب شدة ريح عاصف أطاح بنا حينما ابتعدنا قليلاً عن المسار الصحيح، أو بسبب حفرة في الطريق لم ننتبه إليها، أو بسبب التفاته للوراء باشتياق قلب لم يُكتمل في القداسة ليتذكر خبز العبودية الذي يُفرح الجسد ساعة وبعدها يُحزنها ساعات وأيامٍ طويلة، ولكننا في هذه جميعها نجد الرب بعصا المحبة يُرشدنا ويُؤدبنا لتستقيم قلوبنا، لأنه كما تربي الأم ابنها والأب يقومه هكذا الله يفعل معنا بطريقة أشد حرصاً وأكثر إهتماماً لأنه أحن من الأم علينا وأعظم من الأب يعتني بنا ليعمل ما في مصلحتنا لأجل حياتنا الأبدية، لذلك لن نتوقف عن الشهادة ولا الخبرات التي ندخل فيها في حياتنا مع إلهنا الحنون الحلو الذي يُشرق كالفجر نوره ليسطع في قلوبنا بنعمته لنفرح به ونُسرّ ونأتي بالثمر الكثير حسب عمل نعمته في باطننا....

أشكرك ا أختي الجلوة على اهتمامك وهذا الموضوع الرائع الذي هو فرصة حقيقية لنكتب خبرتنا مع الله، لكي نشهد كم صنع بنا ولا زال يصنع... كوني في ملء النعمة وفرح الحياة في المسيح يسوع آمين
​


----------



## aymonded (8 أغسطس 2012)

[FONT=&quot]____اليوم الأربعاء 8-8-2012_____
[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]تنتابني حيرة الآن، كيف أوصف ما أتذوقه من محبة الله التي تحصرني بشدة، إذ أني الآن في مجال دائرة الحب الإلهي التي تحصرني إذ تحوطني من كل جانب، ولا أستطيع أن أنفك منها، بل وبصراحة هي تسعدني ولا أُريد أن أخرج خارج دائرتها، حتى في انحصارها أجد شفاء قوي حتى لجسدي، فما عدت اشعر وأنا على تلك الحال بأي ضعف أو شدة أصابت جسدي، ولا حتى عدت أشعر باي ضعف روحي ينتابني، أو أنظر لأي معطل يعطلني عن المسيرة السماوية، لأن المحبة الإلهية التي تحصرني الآن أقوى من كل ضعفي، ومجالها يرفعني لأبصر وأرى ما لم أراه من قبل، ولا استطيع أن أوصف ما أراه وما أشعره، سوى اني لم أستطع إلا أن استسلم لها بلذة فائقة، لأن فيها مجد عظيم فائق يفرح القلب جداً...[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]حقيقي، أني أُريد أن أصف محبة الله المتدفقة والفائقة المعرفة، ولكني لا أجد من الكلمات التي تُسعفني لأستطيع أن أُعبِّر عنها قط، أنا الآن أتذوق خبرة عميقة في محبة الله، ولكني عاجز عن أن أصفها، كل شيء متزاحم في قلبي وذهني، والأحاسيس سريعة وقوية أشعر بقوة تجتاح نفسي، وأرى ملامح نورانية فائقة، أفهمها كلها وأعيها وتتلخص في ثلاثة آيات يصفاها [ أنظروا أي محبة أعطانا الآب حتى نُدعى أولاد الله ] [ بالنعمة أنتم مخلصون وذلك ليس منكم ] [ محبة المسيح تحصرني]، هذا ما استطيع قوله الآن، ولكن أن أصف بدقة ما يحدث معي لا أستطيع، لا لأني عاجز عن أن أكتب ولكني عاجز عن أن أوصف، ولكني على يقين من أن كل من ذاق محبة الله ودخل في مجالها عملياً كواقع في حياته اليومية يستطيع أن يفهم ما أكتب لأنه سيصل إليه نفس ذات الإحساس، ولكن من جهة الخبرة وليس الكلام، لأني لا أكتب شيء عن الذي يوصف، بل أكتب عن ما هو فائق الوصف وفوق كل إمكانيات الإنسان... عجيب هو الإنسان الذي لا يُدرك ولو أقل من أقل القليل من غنى عمق تدفق محبة الله نحونا نحن البشر !!!! [/FONT]​


----------

